# White Jackets? dirty easily?



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a Sessions jacket thats mostly white with green pinstripes. Love the jacket. Kept it clean almost all season until I decided to try the
Oneball Jay Glow wax. That shit got all over everything. white Jacket included.

Get the white jacket if you like it. Stay away from the shitty glow wax.


----------

